# oral sex - blow job



## rogelio

Hola mis amigos.  Me da verguenza tener que preguntar esta, pero, es necesario    
Tengo un reunion con unos padres en que tengo que explicar algunas cosas delicadas.  No creerían algunos de las conversaciones que he tenido que hablar en la escuela.  
Bueno, la pregunta es este:  Como se dice en español "Oral Sex" specifically "Blow Job" especially en Latin American Spanish

Again, I apologize for the question, but I need to know this for this conference.  

Please help  

Rogelio


----------



## NavyBlue

*Sexo oral* o *felación*


----------



## Alba

Hola,

Más popularmente conocido como "Mamada".


----------



## carmen37

ja,ja Alba, pero imagino que para una charla con padres será mejor que use "felación" no?


----------



## Alba

Por supuesto!! En qué estaría yo pensando!


----------



## lauranazario

*Sexo oral* es perfectamente aceptable en una conversación madura entre adultos. 
Por supuesto que hay términos más coloquiales o hasta vulgares, pero yo me inclinaría a evitarlos a menos que sean estrictamente necesarios porque el contenido particular de tu charla los exija. De otro modo, evítalos para no herir sensibilidades ajenas.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## CaroldeChile

yo también te aconsejaría que utilizaras el término "sexo oral", por lo menos, es lo que usamos en mi país y se utiliza en términos formales... la otra palabra.. "felación" no es muy común.


----------



## rogelio

!Gracias a todos!
Tus sugerencias son muy utiles para mi, y Lanzanaurio, tienes razon en que voy a usar las palabras "formales".  La conferencia va a estar un poco..pues.. raro de todos modos, no hay que hacerla peor.

Gracias y ojala que no tengo que volver a preguntar algo asi (ni tener conferencia como este)

Ciao,

Rogelio


----------



## beatrizg

A raiz de la pregunta de Rogelio quiero contarles que yo, recien llegada como soy al foro , no me atrevi a poner un thread semejante por temor a ser censurada! 

Resulta que en una de las peliculas que estoy traduciendo hay una linea que habla exactamente de "blow job". Se refiere, el personaje, a una relacion con un tercero, que esta  basada en un blow job y unos gramos de cualquier droga -no tiene importancia.  Quise, pues preguntar a los foreros de diferentes paises de habla hispana si mamada se entenderia en este contexto. 
Por la respuesta de Alba, veo que en Espa•a si. Que pasa en otros paises? Tengo entendido que en ciertos sitios "mamada" significa borrachera. Me equivoco? 
No creo que haga falta que nos extendamos mucho sobre el tema. 
Gracias a Rogelio por su valentia. 
Y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## niña

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Por la respuesta de Alba, veo que en Espa•a si. Que pasa en otros paises? Tengo entendido que en ciertos sitios "mamada" significa borrachera. Me equivoco?



Así es Beatriz. Dependiendo del contexto, aquí en España, una "mamada" puede ser también una borrachera. Pero cuando dices "Ese chico/a está mamado/a" se sobreentiende que es que está borracho/a, y no que alguien le practicó sexo oral.

La verdad es que no se que hace una niña como yo en un sitio como éste hablando de estas cosas @_@


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias, ni•a. Tambien hay un tango argentino que dice "Esta noche me emborracho bien, me mamo bien mamao pa' no llorar" ...


----------



## funnydeal

beatrizg said:
			
		

> A raiz de la pregunta de Rogelio quiero contarles que yo, recien llegada como soy al foro , no me atrevi a poner un thread semejante por temor a ser censurada!
> 
> Resulta que en una de las peliculas que estoy traduciendo hay una linea que habla exactamente de "blow job". Se refiere, el personaje, a una relacion con un tercero, que esta  basada en un blow job y unos gramos de cualquier droga -no tiene importancia.  Quise, pues preguntar a los foreros de diferentes paises de habla hispana si mamada se entenderia en este contexto.
> Por la respuesta de Alba, veo que en Espa•a si. Que pasa en otros paises? Tengo entendido que en ciertos sitios "mamada" significa borrachera. Me equivoco?
> No creo que haga falta que nos extendamos mucho sobre el tema.
> Gracias a Rogelio por su valentia.
> Y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.



En México si se entendería


----------



## funnydeal

niña said:
			
		

> Así es Beatriz. Dependiendo del contexto, aquí en España, una "mamada" puede ser también una borrachera.



En México además a lo que se refirió Beatriz "mamada" puede ser usada enforma muuuuuuuuuuy coloquial para referirse a una acción hecha con intención de perjudicar.




			
				niña said:
			
		

> Pero cuando dices "Ese chico/a está mamado/a" se sobreentiende que es que está borracho/a, y no que alguien le practicó sexo oral.



En México, al decir que un chico está mamado, es que tiene marcados los músculos.



			
				niña said:
			
		

> La verdad es que no se que hace una niña como yo en un sitio como éste hablando de estas cosas @_@


----------



## Dandee

rogelio said:
			
		

> Hola mis amigos. Me da verguenza tener que preguntar esta, pero, es necesario
> Tengo un reunion con unos padres en que tengo que explicar algunas cosas delicadas. No creerían algunos de las conversaciones que he tenido que hablar en la escuela.
> Bueno, la pregunta es este: Como se dice en español "Oral Sex" specifically "Blow Job" especially en Latin American Spanish
> 
> Again, I apologize for the question, but I need to know this for this conference.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Rogelio


 
El expresión más correcta, entendible, formal y de uso común es *sexo oral.*
Mamar es cuando un cachorro de cualquier animal toma leche de su madre o de una mamadera, también más coloquialmente cuando lo hacen los bebés.
Tambíén en Argentina se le llama mamado (mamao) al borracho: Te estás mamando= Estás tomando demasiado.
El decir mamada al sexo oral es una expresión en sentido figurado por demás grosera por lo que no te recomiendo su uso.
Decir fellación es un término correcto y muy formal, pero te puedo asegurar que muy pocos saben su significado, por lo que tendrías que ceer en explicaciones y eso complica más las cosas por lo delicado del tema.

 Saludos

Dandee.


----------



## carmen37

en términos estrictos, sexo oral hace referencia a todo tipo de variantes, chico-chica o chica-chico o todas las combinaciones posibles, mientras que felación es solo sexo oral de chica hacia un chico.


----------



## Alba

Conozco la palabra "felación" y me parece bastante habitual, quizá me equivoque (a lo mejor es debido a que las revistas femeninas hacen uso de esa palabra en los artículos sobre sexo). Imagino que también puede ser chico-chico, no?


----------



## carmen37

tienes razon, chico-chico tambien lo sería


----------



## rogelio

Gracias a todos.  Ya tenia la conferencia con los padres y todo salio bien.  Use el termino sexo oral para evitar confusion y ellos si entendieron.  Gracias a todos por su ayuda, y ahora podemas dejar esta tema, si quieren.   

De nuevo, gracias por todo su ayuda.

Ciao,
Rogelio


----------



## ITA

Te cuento Bea que aquí en Argentina la palabra "mamada" se relaciona mas con el hecho de estar borracho aunque ultimamente se está usando como en España :relacionado al sexo oral.Para nosotros alguien "mamado" es alguien que está muy borracho ,desde Buenos Aires ITA


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias Ita. Y gracias mil a todos!!! 
Para que no haya malentendidos usare el termino que considero mas difundido, es decir, felacion. Sexo oral es un poco general, ya que se trata de una conversacion entre dos chicos gay. 
Un saludo!


----------



## Artrella

rogelio said:
			
		

> Hola mis amigos.  Me da verguenza tener que preguntar esta, pero, es necesario
> Tengo un reunion con unos padres en que tengo que explicar algunas cosas delicadas.  No creerían algunos de las conversaciones que he tenido que hablar en la escuela.
> Bueno, la pregunta es este:  Como se dice en español "Oral Sex" specifically "Blow Job" especially en Latin American Spanish
> 
> Again, I apologize for the question, but I need to know this for this conference.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Rogelio





Hola Rogelio!!   Desde la playa te contesto >>>  *Sexo oral * es el término más correcto.  Despuès tenés "fellatio" que serïa "blow job" y para la mujer el término tècnico es "cunnilingus".  Pero en general y educadamente decimos "sexo oral".  Los tèrminos màs usados en Argentina son otros pero no creo que vengan al caso para tu reuniòn de padres.


Saludos con arena y sol!!! Pura vida!!! como dirìa un amigo...


----------



## Brisa

hi,
como dices no hay que extendermos mucho sobre el tema te te podria decir que en Mexico (mamada) se entiende por por una cosa que hiziste mal (o jalada)
y mamado o (a) podria ser una persona que esta muy musculosa ejm.
Ese chico esta mamado=(muy furte)

hi, aqui yo tengo otro significado por ejemplo la palabra mamada podria ser una jalada o algo mal que hiziste o mamado podria ser una persona muy fuerte .ejm.

Ese chico esta muy mamado


----------



## bigguy1034

Hello!

I will be taking a trip to Mexico soon and would like to know how to say the following:

I'm sorry, but I am not looking for sex. I would prefer to just get a blow job, and if it's ok with you I'd rather wear a condom. 

My try:

Lo siento, pero no quiero sexo. Yo prefería tener (blow job), y si está bien con tí perfería llevar un (condom).

Gracias!


----------



## flljob

bigguy1034 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I will be taking a trip to Mexico soon and would like to know how to say the following:
> 
> I'm sorry, but I am not looking for sex. I would prefer to just get a blow job, and if it's ok with you I'd rather wear a condom.
> 
> My try:
> 
> Lo siento, pero no quiero sexo. Yo prefería que me la mamaras/que me la chuparas, y si no te importa, prefiero usar condón.
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Saludos


----------



## bigguy1034

Muchas gracias flljob!


----------



## Xinito

Except I think you meant to write "preferiría" and not "prefería".


----------



## mt2sea

Hola.  Lamento continuar este hilo un poco grosero, pero es que los estudiantes de idiomas a veces tenemos que hacer las preguntas difíciles, ¿no?  En fin,  vivo en España y un amigo mío, también de EE.UU.,  me dijo que una palabra para "blow job" aquí es "un francés".  No creo haberla oído nunca (y soy bastante entendido en lo de los tacos) y quisiera saber si es una palabra común o quizá más anticuada.  Gracias a tod@s de antemano!


----------



## greenheyes

Me parece mucho más corriente *una* *mamada *que *un francés*, pero también se entiende.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

mt2sea said:


> Hola. Lamento continuar este hilo un poco grosero, pero es que los estudiantes de idiomas a veces tenemos que hacer las preguntas difíciles, ¿no? En fin, vivo en España y un amigo mío, también de EE.UU., me dijo que una palabra para "blow job" aquí es "un francés". No creo haberla oído nunca (y soy bastante entendido en lo de los tacos) y quisiera saber si es una palabra común o quizá más anticuada. Gracias a tod@s de antemano!


 
"Francés" se usa sobre todo en el mundo de la prostitución, pero no en el lenguaje cotidiano.
En los anuncios de servicios sexuales en los periódicos, al parecer queda menos ordinario "francés" que mamada, pero en la calle, la palabra equivalente a blow job, sin duda es "mamada".


----------



## MHCKA

El hilo es algo viejo... y mi participación algo tardía, pero en efecto, en efecto, como apunta el compañero PABLO DE SOTO, *francés* es un eufemismo callejero para el sexo oral (que sí, sí es tener sexo, incluso me parece que legalmente también cuenta como tener sexo).

Para el sexo oral aplican: mamada, chupada y otras expresiones como "tomar de la botella", "besar al elefantito" (provienen de chistes chilangos, uso muy local).

El sexo anal se refiere con el gentilicio de otro país europeo.

Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

bigguy1034 said:


> Lo siento, pero no quiero *busco* sexo. Yo prefe*ri*ría


I hope I'm not being indiscreet, bigguy, but I think it's clear to all of us that you are really Bill Clinton, since you can say you are not looking for sex, but add that you are looking for a blow job, as if a blow job had nothing to do with sex.
To be quite clear, you could say "no busco un coito, sino una mamada ..." or "no quiero acostarme contigo, sólo quiero una mamada..."


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Hacer un francés queda, como han dicho, menos grosero.

Ocurre lo mismo que con "hacer un griego" = penetración anal.

Saludos


----------



## zumac

No, no, Josephine, "blow" is  just a figure of speech!

Saludos.


----------



## alfajor

Una lista súper completa:  http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wikcionario:localismos_soeces


----------



## JennyTW

Hay que comentar que "sexo oral" sirve para todas las combinaciones, pero "blow Job" sólo hacia chicos.


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Hola, amigos foreros.

¿Y qué verbo se usaría con mamada/chupada (blow job)? ¿Dar o hacer?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Hacer


----------



## alfajor

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Hola, amigos foreros.
> 
> ¿Y qué verbo se usaría con mamada/chupada (blow job)? ¿Dar o hacer?



petear = hacer un pete


----------

